

Show HN: Best Hired help you finding the top-notch developer - fizerkhan
http://www.besthired.com

======
minimaxir
You need to proofread your copy dramatically, as it's honestly difficult to
comprehend and breaks many grammatical rules.

Also, don't use sockpuppet accounts to comment on your Show HN thread.

~~~
fizerkhan
Thanks for the feedback. We will correct them. What you mean sockpuppet
account?

------
skjfhskjhf
Got an amazing work? Best developers on town. lol

------
djadmin
Hiring made easy- Awesome UI.Great

